# Do people actually have casual sex in college??



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm seriously wondering. I haven't gotten laid once, and it seems like literally every girl has a boyfriend. Man, I was so excited going into college thinking I was going to get laid whenever I wanted. What a disappointment. In high school girls were basically begging me for sex, but now they want nothing to do with me. I don't get it. I haven't changed at all. Girls at college don't even talk to me unless I'm the only person they're sitting by. If that's the case they'll talk to me about their boyfriend or the homework. Do I have to go to parties and take advantage of drunk girls or something?? I've never been to a college party. I don't even know how to get invited to one if I have no friends. All these damn stories about people hooking up in the library with people they've never met are simply not true. Man I just want vagina! Why was I lied to!!??


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

pretty much


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

It's the sad truth, unfortunately.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

You have to meet those girls at parties or some other social event.


----------



## gregs (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah it's true. Even one of my profs joked once about taking his wife to the library because he heard it's a good place to have sex.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

yes. ive known some ugly peole who get laid. guess what they all have?? either good looks or social skills or both


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Presumably yes, based on the alcohol consumption associated with the student lifestyle, and the fact that most students are at an age when their libido is pretty high. I doubt banging in the library is prevalent though, unless your library has particularly comfortable and secluded bathrooms.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

In my experience attending & working at 2 mid-size universities, yes...though community college and commuter colleges have less extensive social networks. Not necessarily in the library but it's just the presence of thousands of teens and twentysomethings. It's both good and bad going to a STEM college where men outnumber women (but mostly bad, lol)...
idc about party life but in terms of hooking up I think it'd be nice to go somewhere with more artsy majors and better mix of genders and races


----------



## MilesFromNowhere (Feb 25, 2015)

If they do I've never been invited...


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, they do. I know girls who do...


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

No, it's rare for college students to have a lot of casual sex, most college kids are going to be in a relationship. I think most casual sex happens after college when you are old enough to go to a bar legally. Parties also will not get you casual sex unless you have a lot of women friends because they are not going to do it with strangers.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> Man, I was so excited going into college thinking I was going to get laid whenever I wanted. What a disappointment.


Someone watched way too much porn.

I also doubt college = brothel there.

''Some people that happen to be in college are probably having sex''. Now this statement is without a doubt true.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, I witnessed a man and a woman walking into the men's bathroom together.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> Yes, I witnessed a man and a woman walking into the men's bathroom together.


Is it sad if I saw the same thing at my _High school_? :um


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> Is it sad if I saw the same thing at my _High school_? :um


Lol, was it teachers or students?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> Lol, was it teachers or students?


Students, of course...
Though, I wouldn't doubt the teachers either...****s crazy these days...


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> Students, of course...
> Though, I wouldn't doubt the teachers either...****s crazy these days...


Haha, if it was teachers I'd start spreading rumours all over the school.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i majored in getting laid most def


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

I remember a survey at my school, only like a third of students were actually having casual sex like that. The others were not in that category...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

bfs said:


> I remember a survey at my school, only like a third of students were actually having casual sex like that. The others were not in that category...


I took a survey like that last tuesday and the hot girl sitting next to me put 12 partners in the past 30 days. I was shocked.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I took a survey like that last tuesday and the hot girl sitting next to me put 12 partners in the past 30 days. I was shocked.


That's ridiculous...lol


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never heard of a girl at college not getting laid.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Less than 5% of students go through university without sex, happens to be that I am in that 5%. 4 ****ing years of university and I got nowhere.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Both of you need to be drunk and on weed to initiate sexual intercourse. That's the rules.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You have to know those people in order to get casual sex. It's all about attending a party college. Going to parties, get wasted, take advantage of drunk hot woman. By the time you graduate, either you will think of it as a experience worth remembering or as something foolish you want your memory not to remind you. It depends on the person really, but sex will always be awesome if you actually have feelings for that person. It's fun that way.


----------

